# File access denied



## vakoia (Jul 14, 2020)

i have problem. whenever i try to delete something from my desktop or make any sort of change it tells me i dont have a permission and connect a smart card screen pops up. Im using windows 8.1. I would really appreciate some help


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

At that screenshot what happens if you click on Continue ?


----------



## vakoia (Jul 14, 2020)

managed said:


> At that screenshot what happens if you click on Continue ?


it says to connect smart card to continue


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Is your user account an administrator account ? If it is try typing your Administrator password, as it says on that new picture, then select Yes.

If you can't do the above click on Show details on the picture and post a new picture please.


----------



## vakoia (Jul 14, 2020)

managed said:


> Is your user account an administrator account ? If it is try typing your Administrator password, as it says on that new picture, then select Yes.
> 
> If you can't do the above click on Show details on the picture and post a new pictur





managed said:


> Is your user account an administrator account ? If it is try typing your Administrator password, as it says on that new picture, then select Yes.
> 
> If you can't do the above click on Show details on the picture and post a new picture please.


it is adminstrator but i thought i removed it. Anyway where do I even put my password in

I clicked "show information about this publisher's certificate" and the window on second pic poped up


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

At the first picture click on 'Show details' and post the new picture please.


----------



## vakoia (Jul 14, 2020)

managed said:


> At the first picture click on 'Show details' and post the new picture please.


Here


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

I just noticed you had already clicked on Show details in the first picture, when I looked at it before the bottom was covered in my browser, my apologies.

Try the steps here to stop the Smart Card request :- https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us...lling-or/0e7de310-8526-46a9-9aa2-65e042d7ab78


----------



## vakoia (Jul 14, 2020)

managed said:


> I just noticed you had already clicked on Show details in the first picture, when I looked at it before the bottom was covered in my browser, my apologies.
> 
> Try the steps here to stop the Smart Card request :- https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us...lling-or/0e7de310-8526-46a9-9aa2-65e042d7ab78


all good


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

It worked ?


----------



## vakoia (Jul 14, 2020)

managed said:


> It worked ?


no when i click on device manager this opens up


----------



## vakoia (Jul 14, 2020)

theres no smart card reader section


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

When you type Device Manager and it shows 'Device manager' at the top right-click on that > Run as administrator

If that doesn't help and you still don't see a Smart Card reader section look under other sections in DM for something similar.

Are you sure you are using an administrator account ?


----------



## vakoia (Jul 14, 2020)

managed said:


> When you type Device Manager and it shows 'Device manager' at the top right-click on that > Run as administrator
> 
> If that doesn't help and you still don't see a Smart Card reader section look under other sections in DM for something similar.
> 
> Are you sure you are using an administrator account ?


i am not using account as adminstartor but it doesnt let me change that either. same smart card reader problem pops up


----------



## vakoia (Jul 14, 2020)

managed said:


> When you type Device Manager and it shows 'Device manager' at the top right-click on that > Run as administrator
> 
> If that doesn't help and you still don't see a Smart Card reader section look under other sections in DM for something similar.
> 
> Are you sure you are using an administrator account ?


i cant run device manager as adminstrator. same problem shows up


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Try method 3 here to change your account to administrator :- https://www.top-password.com/knowledge/change-standard-user-to-administrator.html

Try the other methods if that one doesn't work.


----------



## vakoia (Jul 14, 2020)

managed said:


> Try method 3 here to change your account to administrator :- https://www.top-password.com/knowledge/change-standard-user-to-administrator.html
> 
> Try the other methods if that one doesn't work.


no other method is written


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

vakoia said:


> no other method is written


What do you mean ?


----------



## vakoia (Jul 14, 2020)

managed said:


> What do you mean ?


theres no other method on that link you gave me


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

There are 5 methods, scroll down the page and try 3rd one first, if it fails try the others.


----------



## vakoia (Jul 14, 2020)

managed said:


> There are 5 methods, scroll down the page and try 3rd one first, if it fails try the others.


theres only this method


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

That's the first link I posted, click on this one :- https://www.top-password.com/knowledge/change-standard-user-to-administrator.html


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Hopefully changing your account to administrator will fix your problem.
I have to log out now, will check back later, good luck !


----------



## vakoia (Jul 14, 2020)

managed said:


> Hopefully changing your account to administrator will fix your problem.
> I have to log out now, will check back later, good luck !


i tried all, but it doesnt let me get past that smart card problem


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

vakoia said:


> it is adminstrator but i thought i removed it. Anyway where do I even put my password in
> 
> I clicked "show information about this publisher's certificate" and the window on second pic poped up


Did you remove the Administrator account?
If so and you do not have another account with Admin permissions you will have to rebuild the OS and LOOSE all programs and data.


----------



## vakoia (Jul 14, 2020)

DaveA said:


> Did you remove the Administrator account?
> If so and you do not have another account with Admin permissions you will have to rebuild the OS and LOOSE all programs and data.


So the only way solving this is by reinstalling windows?


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

It just might be the only way.
When there are NO Administrator accounts one can not do much with the OS.

Do you have another user account that has Admin permissions?


----------



## vakoia (Jul 14, 2020)

DaveA said:


> It just might be the only way.
> When there are NO Administrator accounts one can not do much with the OS.
> 
> Do you have another user account that has Admin permissions?


No, but is there any way to make the current one adminstrator?


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Not if there is no there Administrator account.

Did you remove the built in Administrator account which is the super Admin account?

I know of no way to do what you want to do.


----------



## vakoia (Jul 14, 2020)

DaveA said:


> Not if there is no there Administrator account.
> 
> Did you remove the built in Administrator account which is the super Admin account?
> 
> I know of no way to do what you want to do.


And if i reinstall my windows the files on external drive wouldnt delete right?


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Try to activate the hidden Super Administrator account, if it works log out then back into that account and see if you can uninstall/install stuff then, be careful though, make sure you don't change anything in Windows itself :- https://www.iseepassword.com/blog/activate-super-administrator-account-in-windows-10/


----------



## vakoia (Jul 14, 2020)

managed said:


> Try to activate the hidden Super Administrator account, if it works log out then back into that account and see if you can uninstall/install stuff then, be careful though, make sure you don't change anything in Windows itself :- https://www.iseepassword.com/blog/activate-super-administrator-account-in-windows-10/


Denies acces everytime. Even on command crompt


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

DaveA was correct then, you will have to re-install Windows. If you do it with the external drive disconnected the data on it will not be changed.


----------



## vakoia (Jul 14, 2020)

Thank you both for your help


----------

